# why women live longer than men



## hemi (May 31, 2006)

The following photos show conclusively why it is that women tend to live longer than men. 




<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #002a68; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">


----------



## shesulsa (May 31, 2006)

That first picture looks like my husband.  Where's that life insurance policy?


----------



## BrandiJo (May 31, 2006)

haha yup


----------



## Kreth (May 31, 2006)

So the point of this thread is that women live longer because they stick us with all the dangerous jobs? :idunno:


----------



## Bigshadow (May 31, 2006)

I read about some study within the last few years that indicate that in the United States the two genders are getting closer together due to the large amounts of women in the work place and in high stress jobs.  Heart related deaths have risen significantly since the 40s and 50s for women.  It has been a while since I read that, so I would even begin to know where to find it again.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 9, 2006)

Pool...ladder...electricity....

whats the problem?


----------

